# Leather Cleaning and care



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Windex on a towel is experimenting. That is unless you're Greek. 

Dye transference from indigo in blue jeans is very common on all light coloured leather upholstery. 

There's all kinds of legitimate leather cleaners on the market. I suggest using whatever is specified in the owners manual that came with your vehicle. Normally it's listed in the section called car care. 

With light coloured leather you have to be very careful that you don't use a product that will darken the leather. One product to definitely stay away from in this regard is The Tannery.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Barefeet said:


> My new cream colored seats are beginning to show blue coloring from my jeans. I tried a little Windex on a towel, however, it did not help much.
> I am afraid to experiment on my new seats. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Id get mothers new Leather Wash Foaming Cleaner and Leather Cream Moisture Rich Conditioner. You can also try meguiars gold class rich leather cleaner and conditioner, pinnacle natural brilliance black label collection leather cleaner and conditioner. These are the three leather cleaner and conditioners ill use.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Look for my meguiars post, i address this problem with pics


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The problem with leather cleaning products, is you have to find the right product to use to get the results you want. For me, ive always got the results I was looking for using meguiars, mothers, or pinnacle natural brilliance. Heck, ive got the results I was looking for for all the brands I have used over the years. Ive used Meguiars, mothers, detailers pro series, pinnacle natural brilliance, stoners IG, and 303 Aerospace. Havent used much products from the last 3 I stated but from what I have used of theirs, im very happy with so far.


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

The solution I use, for the same problem...

Go to Walmart...purchase Meguiar's Gold Class Leather Cleaner-Conditioner.

...13.5 ounces, for about 6 bucks.

...works great, with very little effort.

Problem solved.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MiamiMichael said:


> The solution I use, for the same problem...
> 
> Go to Walmart...purchase Meguiar's Gold Class Leather Cleaner-Conditioner.
> 
> ...


I've applied this to my leather seats multiple times, love the way out looks and smells!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Meguiars rarely ever disappoints in my book. Ive been using meguiars since 2009 and I haven't had an issue with any of their products. Except one of the ways you can apply a tire dressing. They came out with this endurance tire dressing and I bought it in the spray bottle. That **** came out like soggy milk lol. I called them and had them send me out the aerosol can. That worked a lot better. Other than that issue, there hasn't been any other problems with meguiars. MOthers ive had a problem with their glass cleaner. I used it with the top of the line glass towels and it still did nothing. I wont be using that glass cleaner again. Although I already found my glass cleaner ill always use. Its detailers pro series krystal vision glass cleaner. This stuff really cleans windows.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Meguiars seems to work well, I bought the cleaner conditioner wipes. After a lot of rubbing 95% of the blue is gone. I am going to try the spray bottle of cleaner.
I have another question. Our seats are "leather appointed" what does that mean? The center seems to be an imitation leather. I say that because the grain pattern is the same as that on the plastic arm rest. Some of the Meguiars products are for leather and vinyl and some leather only.
The Cruze owners manual simply says to wipe with a little soapy water.
I don't really want to go with seat covers, but I wonder if anyone has found any that they like?


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Whatever you use...don't use the cleaner without using the conditioner after


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I also have the cocoa / cashmere interior. Because my car is often used to ferry the neighbour's kids around, and always has my wife's dog inside, I bought a set of CoverCraft ballistic nylon covers in a matching cashmere colour. I ordered them from JC Whitney on one of their regular 20% off + free shipping promotions. 

The covers are extremely well made, and fit very precisely. I paid a professional auto upholsterer to install them. Because they are so tailored, and the ballistic nylon stretches so little, it took him two hours of hard work to get them on. In the end, he told me that he never would have accepted the job had he known how hard they were to get on. 

So I recommend these covers - but also recommend that you line up an installer and do not try to install them yourself.


----------

